# gassy smell n bloat



## santhosh (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you all,

Sorry , not sure somebody there like me, however would request to help me if someone gone through this or have fix for this.

I am 36 yr old male, married. One day i was going in train it happened like bad smell was coming and we three were standing each of us was looking each other. But somehow it started following me. Now it become very frequent even i cannt sit continously an hour , its emitting bad smell frequenly and my stomach is always upset.* no sound but smell/gas is coming with out my conscious, out of my control.*
I tried with diet , started running/gym .. not help much .

Now it become very bad because I am loosing my job as i am not able to concentrate on my work. My family life is much affected as my travelling is limited , it become difficult for me travell in the public transport as the bad smell is coming out and i dont like to become a public nuisance. Hence I am tired of my life.

I had done colonoscopy two times and doctor said you dont have any problem. they said there was some infection was there before ("some erithmetic spots") and given some medicine and of no use.Now i am doing jogging/running /yoga etc.However unfortunately things are still the same. noone is understanding my problem , some are saying i have problem with my mind /mental. Am i am very unhappy and tire of my life.

I eat more veggies less no-veg. regardless of the food its happening the same. Hence someone if gone through this , kindly help me.

Thanks
santhosh


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Santhosh,

This sounds like Fecal Body Odor (FBO). I haven't had this problem, but if you Google it you should find information. There is one frequent poster here (I'm not sure if he's been active lately) named Jordan who has/had this problem. He's written extensively about his experience in his blog, http://www.mytummytantrum.com. I believe that he managed to decrease his symptoms substantially through diet, as have I (I have IBS-D, and I've got it partially under control on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet).

Good luck!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## santhosh (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Rich for the reply, infact after my food too much gas is generated and i always bloat and mostly have to go to bathroom more than 6-7 times. most of the times stool is having very foul smell and people sitting near to me start coughing .I am having the problem for the last two years.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Posted Today, 01:13 PM

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again.


----------

